# Hello From Santa Cruz, CA



## FreeRangeEgg (May 12, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
We received our first hive last fall, full of bees that needed to be moved. A single shanty brooder with tape around it and such, but a hive none the less. Not much was done for them over the winter as I wasn't expecting them or ready to keep bees, but they made it through to the spring, apparently strong enough to swarm twice! With a little luck, some traded boxes and borrowed frames we were able to catch both of the swarms and now have three hives ready to grow this year. We just received our last packages from Dadant and will soon be outfitting the hives with their new SBB's, covers, frames and foundation. Looking forward to all of the help here, thanks in advance for the advice.
John and Sarah


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sounds great. 
You really caught the bug, & as far as I know there isn't a cure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If you are interested, the Santa Clara bee guild meets once a month on the first monday. The next meeting is therefore next monday. If you google "bee guild" you can find their website. Don't have your email address so I can't forward the meeting notice.

Regards -- Fuzzy


----------

